# Liza Jackson park, Mary Esther



## m_zaller (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys, Kinda new to the area and just recently moved to Mary Esther. There is a small boat launch park about 2 min from my house call Liza Jackson park. Was wondering how the fishing is off that little pier and what to use for lures or bait. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance and tight lines.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

My family lives in Ft Walton and I have fished that park area many times. Its been about six or seven years now, but the pier used to be real good for flounder and trout. I used to carolina rig bull minnows and cut bait on the bottom and a shrimp under a popping cork for the top water stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are also nice reds that swim thru there.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I've never fished the pier but have launched there many times and I can tell you there is no shortage of Assholes there.*


----------

